# New Rules Regarding Re-Entry into Canada



## Soccer Canada (Jan 11, 2022)

Looks like this was changed yesterday quietly without any fanfare, if you have a positive test result you now get fined $5000 on re-arrival into Canada if you are a Canadian Citizen:
*Positive results on your pre-entry test*
A positive pre-entry test result within 72 hours of your planned entry is not a *valid* test result for entry to Canada.

*Foreign nationals* with symptoms or with a positive result from less than 15 days before arriving (starting January 15, 2022, 11 days) will be denied entry.

*Canadians*: To avoid being fined $5,000 per traveller (plus surcharges), wait to enter Canada until the 15th day (starting January 15, 2022, 11th day) after your positive test result. If you had symptoms without a positive result, wait until the symptoms have ended and you have a valid negative pre-entry test result.


*Canadians include citizens*, people registered under the Indian Act, permanent residents and protected persons (refugee status)
If you have symptoms or a positive result, we recommend postponing your travel until you have:


a negative result for a COVID-19 molecular test taken within 72 hours of your scheduled flight to Canada or arriving at the land border; OR
a positive result for a COVID-19 molecular test that was taken 15 to 180 days (starting January 15, 2022, between 11 and 180 days) before entering Canada


----------



## AJCts411 (Jan 12, 2022)

Wish I could express my real thoughts on this one.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 12, 2022)

AJCts411 said:


> Wish I could express my real thoughts on this one.


Totally agree with this OP. I am not LOL.


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 12, 2022)

CDC Advises Americans to 'Avoid' Traveling to Canada.

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has raised Canada to its highest travel warning, telling Americans to "avoid" traveling there.

The agency, which updates its list on a weekly basis, raised Canada to a "Level 4," indicating a "very high" level of COVID-19 transmission in the country…..









						CDC Advises Americans to 'Avoid' Traveling to Canada — Travel + Leisure
					

The CDC also listed the island of Curaçao to its highest "Level 4" travel advisory.




					apple.news


----------



## Chrisky (Jan 12, 2022)

“Positive results on your pre-entry test
A positive pre-entry test result within 72 hours of your planned entry is not a valid test result for entry to Canada.” 

That is very interesting.  As far as I know, that has not changed.  Why I say that is I do know, if you are in Barbados, get a positive PCR test 72 hours before travelling back to Canada, you will not be allowed to board your flight.  You will have to quarantine, have another test days later, if negative you can then fly back to Canada.


----------



## Chrisky (Jan 12, 2022)

SoccerCanada, if you are going to post information about re-entry requirements, post the entire article do not just cherry pick what you want.





__





						COVID-19: Travel, testing and borders - Travel.gc.ca
					

COVID-19 border measures have ended as of October 1, 2022 for all travellers entering or returning to Canada by air, land or sea.




					travel.gc.ca


----------



## Soccer Canada (Jan 12, 2022)

Sorry about that, I actually meant to post the entire article, wasn't trying to hide anything. It does clearly state that in order to avoid the fine you can't return until Day 11 after a Positive Test (As of January 15th). Ive reached out to our local MP to see if they might have any info (Doubtful as they are not the ruling party currently).


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 13, 2022)

My biggest worry about travelling during a travel advisory is whether or not insurance would cover me if I got sick. So today I called Alberta Blue Cross (my husband's insurance as I am now retired) and even though there is a travel advisory (level 3) they will cover us even for covid. This means I feel safe booking our fall trip to Croatia (an other surrounding countries). I am sure that by then the advisory will have come off but who knows it may go back on again. I don't want to have thousands of dollars in airfares and hotels etc. that I may or may not get back.


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 14, 2022)

So I did a little more digging into Alberta Blue Cross and their coverage of covid during the travel advisory. Yes they cover you if you get sick and hospitalized but they do not cover any of the expenses that you will incur on the ground. No coverage for the room or meal you will need and no coverage for airfare changes. I found it a bit misleading that the representative told me that we would be covered but that they don't actually cover you for the expenses that people will obviously have to pay. I felt that they want to look like the good guy saying yes we're covering covid, but except in very unusual circumstances they actually will never have to pay anything. Since Canadians can't travel (except by driving) without being fully vaccinated, and since it is looking like fully vaccinated people are far less likely to have major symptoms I feel this is an example of an insurance company trying to look like the good guy while basically knowing it will cost them almost nothing. Since we could afford the extra expenses if we got quarantined elsewhere, I will still book a vacation for this fall knowing that if things go wrong it will be a few thousand extra dollars.


----------

